# Honey



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

faithmarie said:


> for more info on other Survival Medicine options. Please subscribe to our channel for more videos on Survival Medicine by Nurse Amy and Dr. Bones. Thanks so much for your support, we really appreciate it! BTW Manuka honey is a Fraud, buy your local Raw Unprocessed honey for better health!!


----------

